# SER connector made weatherproof



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey guys, Im coming out of a weatherproof disco. with 4/0 SER. Im actually coming out of the back of the disco into the house. The builder wanted me to use 5/8 strut to hold the meter and disco off the house so he could install the siding behind the boxes at a later time. Supply house tells me they dont carry anything and to cut the bushing in a SEU connector or use duct seal to wrap my NM connector going into the back of the box. Any thoughts? should be good? Im thinking of just gobbing duct seal all over the back of the connector. Much better then taking the SER out and refeeding it through.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Might this be better than strut?


----------



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks!! Ive never seen those before. Unfortunately in the case, Im already finished the hard part of mounting everything but definitely for the future ill recommend that.


----------



## A6USMC (Feb 7, 2014)

That is a nice product to use for a nice looking job, I have also used 5/4 and larger wood boards that were painted or flashed, but if you where concerned about a a non weatherproof connector in the 3R, it is not required if the connector enters the enclosure below all energized parts.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

A6USMC said:


> That is a nice product to use for a nice looking job, I have also used 5/4 and larger wood boards that were painted or flashed,


TOTALLY agree. On a new job, siding behind a meter/disconnect is hack and looks like crap IMO. 
For vinyl I use and Arlington block. For any other kind of siding a wood block as in the quote.
If the siding's up and they don't care, sure, I'll mount right too it, unless of course they want to pay to do it right.

In the OP's case, I think duct seal is the answer.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Use a standard connector with duct seal.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Listed or not I am a fan of marine grade rtv silicone sealant.


----------

